# New and need help



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,
I am newly dx with hashi's (yesterday). I'm 33. I had an uncommon pregnancy complication that ended in miscarriage in January of this year. When we finally went for fertility testing this November, my TSH was 11.8 and my FSH was 21!

It's been a rough couple weeks. I have no symptoms of hypothyroid (or hyper for that matter) but I do have this constant sore throat and drainage. By the end of the day, my throat hurts so badly that it radiates achiness and pain to my jaw, the back of my mouth and my nose. Is that weird or part of Hashi's?

I went on Synthroid immediately but have had bad reactions to it (hot flashes, sleep disturbances, my usual sore throat was increased, etc). My holistic doctor has me on a different medical treatment with homeopathic tx. I soooo want to be a mother and am sooo scared that I won't be able to be.

The more I read the more hopeless I get. Please help me understand this diagnosis and my lack of symptoms and my sore throat and my fears for my fertility. Can you help me? Thanks so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> Hello,
> I am newly dx with hashi's (yesterday). I'm 33. I had an uncommon pregnancy complication that ended in miscarriage in January of this year. When we finally went for fertility testing this November, my TSH was 11.8 and my FSH was 21!
> 
> It's been a rough couple weeks. I have no symptoms of hypothyroid (or hyper for that matter) but I do have this constant sore throat and drainage. By the end of the day, my throat hurts so badly that it radiates achiness and pain to my jaw, the back of my mouth and my nose. Is that weird or part of Hashi's?
> ...


Hello and welcome to the board.

It sounds like you have been having a hard time of it. I am so sorry for your loss and I sure hope better times are ahead.

So...................I am not sure I am reading this right. You started Synthroid, had a bad reaction so did you stop the Synthroid? And what does the Homeopath have you on?

Did you have any antibodies' tests run by the doctor? If so, what and what were the results with the ranges. We always need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Getting that TSH down to about 1 will be very important if you wish to conceive again.

Who gave you the diagnosis of Hashimoto's? The doctor or the homeopath? What was the diagnosis based on?


----------



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello Andros, thank you for replying. I just now checked this so I'm sorry it's 4 days late.

Yes, I started Synthroid for a week and had a bad reaction to it. Stopped it for a couple days. I've been back on it with the homeopathic treatments and have not had the same reaction since. The homeopathic treatments focus on inflammation of the thyroid and lymph nodes along with diet (gluten free).

I also tested high in viral activity so my naturopathic doctor has me on some viral treatments as well.

My regular family doctor just looked at my TSH and T4 (11.8 and 1.84) and said, "You have hypothyroid. We don't know how you got it. We don't know if it's permanent." I asked if it was Hashi's and he said, "no." We went to my naturopath and he tested the TPO and it as 78. He said it was Hashi's.

What do you think?

I'm feeling very hopeless today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> Hello Andros, thank you for replying. I just now checked this so I'm sorry it's 4 days late.
> 
> Yes, I started Synthroid for a week and had a bad reaction to it. Stopped it for a couple days. I've been back on it with the homeopathic treatments and have not had the same reaction since. The homeopathic treatments focus on inflammation of the thyroid and lymph nodes along with diet (gluten free).
> 
> ...


Hi! I am glad you wrote and I hope just the simple act of posting has lifted your spirts a bit.

Well; it is true that when TPO is sky-high (yours is not), many doctors do pronounce Hashimoto's because high titers of TPO is often found w/Hashimoto's.

That is a "guesstimate" even though it is based on clinical experience.

What I have had drilled into my head by many in the know is that the only way to know Hashimoto's for sure is to have FNA (fine needle aspiration) whereupon that aspirate is placed on a slide and sent to pathology. "If" certain Hurthle cells which are indigenous to Hashimoto's are present, then the patient receives the diagnosis of Hashimoto's.

How much Synthroid are you on and when does your family doctor want to see you for labs again? This is a process and most of us have had to lab every 8 weeks in order for the doctor to titrate our med either up or down depending on what the circumstances. Most of us get started on a low dose and it is titrated upwards until we feel well. This takes a while.


----------



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello again
Thanks for the reply.

So, since I don't have high TPO, do you think I might have been misdiagnosed? Wow, I hope so.

I have no symptoms of hypo at all. That's what's so weird too. With a TSH of nearly 12, don't you think I should feel something? I don't. I don't feel any different on the Synthroid than I did before. I just feel fine all around. I would never have known I had weird numbers if I hadn't gotten a blood test. I'm on .50 Synthroid along with the homeopathic treatments and diet.

My family doc wants new labs in mid January. My OB wants new labs as soon as possible. And my naturopath hasn't said. I'm headed to an endocrinologist today so maybe she will order new labs too. I'm getting poked a lot this year it seems.

I really just want this to be a transient thing. But to get a TSH that high probably means it's not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> Hello again
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So, since I don't have high TPO, do you think I might have been misdiagnosed? Wow, I hope so.
> ...


Yes; there is a chance that you do not have Hashimoto's. Here is info, you can decide for yourself.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

I will be interested to see what other labs are run w/ these other doctors. I hope they do more antibodies labs, the TSH (once again) with the FREE T3 and FREE T4. An ultra-sound or uptake scan would be good also.

Sometimes we just get used to not feeling good. Thyroid disease is one disease that is usually insidious and the patient finds themselves making excuses like "I am getting older", "I just had a baby", "maybe I do too much" and so on.

So.............I am glad you have all these docs interested in getting to the bottom of this and I (and others here) hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I saw an endo today. She looked at the test numbers and said, "Yes, you have Hashi's." But she was a bit confused as to why I have no symptoms. It's not that I'm "used" to feeling bad. I really don't feel bad. I have lots of energy, lose weight very quickly (two weekends ago on a new eating plan my doctor gave me I lost 1.5 lbs in 3 days), sleep well for the most part, have normal skin and my hair is fine. So, even she was a bit weirded out that I didn't have anything to go on in the symptom department.

Ironically, it's my OB who is ordering the more indepth tests like a full t3 panel and t3 uptake, not just the TSH and antibody tests, but not until January (late january). So I won't really know anything new until then. 

I just wanted to have a baby... that's what I keep saying to people. I didn't plan on any of this. 

thanks for replying... makes me feel less alone in trying to figure this out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> Well, I saw an endo today. She looked at the test numbers and said, "Yes, you have Hashi's." But she was a bit confused as to why I have no symptoms. It's not that I'm "used" to feeling bad. I really don't feel bad. I have lots of energy, lose weight very quickly (two weekends ago on a new eating plan my doctor gave me I lost 1.5 lbs in 3 days), sleep well for the most part, have normal skin and my hair is fine. So, even she was a bit weirded out that I didn't have anything to go on in the symptom department.
> 
> Ironically, it's my OB who is ordering the more indepth tests like a full t3 panel and t3 uptake, not just the TSH and antibody tests, but not until January (late january). So I won't really know anything new until then.
> 
> ...


Glad you are having more testing. Symptoms don't always hold true and you do need to know what is going on, if anything.

You must let us know at your earliest convenience in Jan. when you get the lab results and ranges.


----------

